# Internship anxiety



## Oryx1993 (Jul 2, 2017)

Hey everyone!

I'm in my final year of university and one of the things I need to complete in order to get my degree is an internship. Tomorrow is my first day in a translation company and my anxiety is through the roof. Although I will essentially be working on the computer all the time, translating various texts, I'm still anxious to interact with everyone at my internship. 

During my interview, I think I came across as weird because I didn't know how to reply to certain questions and because I was too shy to shake hands with the interviewer. So, I'm afraid I have already made a bad impression on my boss. I'm also scared I'll get a panic attack on my first day and make a fool out of myself. Last year, I did a summer job at a supermarket and I almost started crying because I was messing up and customers were yelling at me. However, at my internship, I can't mess up since it's essential to get my degree. This makes me even more anxious. 

Do you guys have tips to cope with my anxiety and to come across as 'normal' and sociable on my first day? It's a small company, only about 10 employees. I don't know if that will increase the pressure of socializing or if it will make it easier... Do you have good/negative experiences with internships/jobs?

Any help is welcome!


----------



## Combine (May 8, 2017)

Have a fun first day! A ten person company should definitely have a more family vibe than a big one, feel free to become informal with your coworkers/mentors. Also, a big tip is to bring food, donuts perhaps. I brought donuts into the office one day, and people I didn't even know came up and said thanks, and made small talk, and received further emails of thanks. Don't know why I didn't do that my first day. Hint hint


----------



## Oryx1993 (Jul 2, 2017)

Combine said:


> Have a fun first day! A ten person company should definitely have a more family vibe than a big one, feel free to become informal with your coworkers/mentors. Also, a big tip is to bring food, donuts perhaps. I brought donuts into the office one day, and people I didn't even know came up and said thanks, and made small talk, and received further emails of thanks. Don't know why I didn't do that my first day. Hint hint


That's a great idea! Thank you!


----------



## thekeymurphy (Jul 5, 2017)

Definitely should be better that you're working in such a small team and not in a customer-facing environment! If it's any reassurance to you, if they thought you were that "weird" as you say, they probably wouldn't have hired you  they clearly like you, so embrace that and try and have fun! People want to work with people they think they'll get along with at the end of the day so i really wouldn't worry


----------

